# is anyone catching anything?



## rpalusak15

Just saying, no one has posted a catch in about a week....... Is the season over???


----------



## zimmerj

Here's one.


----------



## rpalusak15

Thank you!!! Good to see!!!


----------



## rpalusak15

What's encouraging is that it looks like a fresh fish to the river!!!


----------



## SelfTaught

It's the prime of the run..... time of the year when everyone and their brother and brothers brother is out. Rivers have been mud for a week, just now getting back to fishing.


----------



## hailtothethief

Everybodies moved on to walleye fishing in my area. Rarely fish with more than two people around. Its been great


----------



## nooffseason

Here was my biggest of today. Ended up with 5. Only saw a couple on gravel today but they should be all over the shallows real soon.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Makes me wonder how people fished before the Internet!


----------



## SelfTaught

It's all about timing for steelhead.... if you're reading the report waiting to hear if they're catching them.... you're almost to late.


----------



## ngski

Been doing the high water dirty water fishing. No quantities but quality fish.

For those that think the run is over please believe it more elbow room and fish for the rest of us.


----------



## chuckNduck

Not much happening in Conneaut today, but the suckers are running strong. Landed 2 that went damn near 5 pounds!


----------



## FSZ

The fish are still there, but not everywhere. Its definitely winding down but still some good fishing to be had. Be confident in your presentation and move if necessary to find fish.


----------



## ironfish

Picked up 3 on the upper chag with the buggy whip.One very large beat up male and two hens.Not a soul out nobody.forgot the best part of the day,while i was balls deep fishing a deeper run 6-8ft a decent sized hen hit my egg combo and flew straight up in the air going at least two feet above my head it did this several more times startling a very large turkey that ran past my like it was late for a bus.


----------



## Osmerus

Ya i was out on the Rocky Friday after work and there was hardly anyone out. The fishing has def slowed down for steelies, still a few here and there. The water is warming fast wont be long before its all over. Oh well looking forward to some lake run smallies and largmouth.


----------



## ramjet

>>looking forward to some lake run smallies and largmouth.<<

When do you think the smallies will start to come in? (New pin reel to try out!)

Haven't tried that yet but enjoyed some steelhead fun this season. Thanks!!


----------



## Osmerus

They should be showing up now but generally the end of April is prime.


----------



## hailtothethief

Ive seen large mouth in the mouths of the rivers. Havent gotten any to bite yet but they are there.


----------



## ngski

Got this smallie out east on an pink egg behind some steelies


----------



## ngski

This was caught this week before the rains came in.


----------



## nooffseason

Nice one ngski


----------



## dumbagain

Fresh chrome 20+ miles south of the lake. Berea area. Store bought egg sacks and spinners. All in pools and tailout of pool.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

I am sure the rivers will be loaded after this most recent blowout!


----------



## zimmerj

If the recent rains don't bring in many fresh ones, it's over.


----------



## nooffseason

I don't expect any fresh ones at this point. My opinion


----------



## Osmerus

Same here this last blowout pretty much ended the season. Waters are gona get way to warm over the next week. What a shity April this year. Rivers were high and muddy for most of the month. Oh well onto other fish now. See them steelies again in November.Overall it was a good year for me it started slow in the fall but def picked up as the winter progressed.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

The "fresh chrome" looks like a spawned out droppie to me, already spawned and turned back to regular silver colors


----------



## Racinray

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> The "fresh chrome" looks like a spawned out droppie to me, already spawned and turned back to regular silver colors


Agree ,her vent is distended. Was hoping for one more trip up also. See what this week brings. Ray


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Went 3/3 on the Chagrin yesterday; there are fish fish in there!!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

*fresh fish


----------



## DTaylor8

So I've been out of it for a couple weeks. I'm going to chagrin Wednesday....what, if anything are they hitting. This will prob be my last time out....is it better closer to Erie since it's getting late?


----------



## DTaylor8

I'm looking for that guaranteed rig! I suck at steelhead and I really want to catch "one" this year. Lol. I'm assuming the spawn sac seasons is over and flies are the way to go now.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Spawn will catch fish from beginning to end. Depends on what you want to do. Spin rig with White or black spinners usually work well in warmer water you can also catch smallmouth on them. Fly wise I usually stick with stripping white wooly buggers and drifting egg patterns.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

3-4 yesterday in on the chagrin pink crystal egg was key!


----------



## ejsell

Spent several hours at Chagrin yesterday. Saw very few fish and didnt get any hits. I didnt try pink, I did try green and orange crystal, olive and white buggers, clousers, big and small nymphs. I was surprised how warm the water was. Kids were playing in it at a couple of spots. The deer where also playing in it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

For the most part, it's over. There may be some strays but the runs are over. Gettin warm. Let them alone. Go for smallies.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

As long as you get the fish in quick and revive them in fast oxygenated water they'll be good to go! Still plenty of fish left in the rivers; many fresh fish have pushed up in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## ejsell

zimmerj said:


> For the most part, it's over. There may be some strays but the runs are over. Gettin warm. Let them alone. Go for smallies.


Didn't see any smallies either and talked to several people including a guide who were looking for them unsuccessfully. I thought for sure we'd get into some. Saw several carp and a ton of shad. The shad were filling up the riffles. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

The Fishing Addict said:


> As long as you get the fish in quick and revive them in fast oxygenated water they'll be good to go! Still plenty of fish left in the rivers; many fresh fish have pushed up in the last couple of weeks!


Delayed mortality, Fish swims off then dies within a day or so


----------



## dumbagain

Didn't know they could retain that color, always thought they turn darker. So this is post spawn? Just started seeing them on the gravel where I was at. 

Got 2 more today. Spinners in deeper fast water/tailouts


----------



## cast-off

Went 3 for six today plus a nice fat smallmouth on the trout bead.


----------



## SelfTaught

dumbagain said:


> Didn't know they could retain that color, always thought they turn darker. So this is post spawn? Just started seeing them on the gravel where I was at.
> 
> Got 2 more today. Spinners in deeper fast water/tailouts



In your second picture, notice the fresh scars on a semi beat up fish that they got from fighting for position on the redds, also easy tell tale sign is their bottom fins bloodied up from sitting on gravel, spawning, fighting, swimming ect.


----------



## SelfTaught

Easy reference, check the bottom fins of a fresh fish.


----------



## hailtothethief

I saw an old male with a chewed up dorsal fin. he had a scar on the top of his head too. Think something tried to eat him at some point.


----------



## DTaylor8

I went to chagrin yesterday too...Todds field...didn't see any steelhead. I was out to early and too late according to this forum lol. I just suck at steeelhead. I guess that's why I keep coming back!?!? Done for the year I guess 0-0 just like last year if you don't count my tiny one I caught last year. I need someone to show me the ropes....it's just impossible to be this bad unless Steelhead are just a plot by the fuel companies to get me to drive to Cleveland all the time and buy new.


----------



## hailtothethief

Using Minnows in the fall are pretty easy hook ups. They'll come in hungry and just devour everything.


----------



## ejsell

DTaylor8 said:


> I went to chagrin yesterday too...Todds field...didn't see any steelhead. I was out to early and too late according to this forum lol. I just suck at steeelhead. I guess that's why I keep coming back!?!? Done for the year I guess 0-0 just like last year if you don't count my tiny one I caught last year. I need someone to show me the ropes....it's just impossible to be this bad unless Steelhead are just a plot by the fuel to get me to drive to Cleveland all the time and buy new.


Timing plays into it. I hooked into a few but only landed 1 the 1st year I did it. The 2nd year I think I had one skipper on and that was it. Since then I've done much better but this year I only made it out a few times and never during ideal conditions. I did well in the fall and only had 1 good day this spring. A friend that goes with us a lot has only ever landed one fish and only uses bait (just bad karma). My father in law went with me and another guy on a weeklong trip looking for his first steelhead this past fall. We were all fishing the same flies in the same area. I think he had 1 hook up while me and the other guy had a couple dozen between us. It's just about trying to find that right groove at the right time. Almost like learning to ride a bike. One minute you can't stay upright the next minute it just clicks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief

I got lucky my first time out. It was november and i went to the bridge by the mouth of the river where i perch and bass fish in the summer. Steelhead were coming in. The shiners were in and the local master fisherman was nice enough to hook me up. Netted a bucket full for me. Minnow on a hook two feet under the bobber and wam bobber down. I horsed it to shore like i was walleye fishing. I got 1. Eventually i learn to use drag when some of the big ones snapped my line.

I ended up salting my left over minnows. Id cast em out and give em the occasional twitch. Fall steel loved em.


----------



## The Fishing Addict

I went out today for an hour saw a couple of fish on the upper Chagrin; but I saw fish dropping back. I would now say that in the upper parts of the rivers it will be harder to get into lots of fish; lower parts you are still good to go! Ended up 1/1 with a Bugle Trout!


----------



## hailtothethief

No more steel in my spot. All suckers and shad now. And pinhead minnows lol


----------



## A-5

Fished NY yesterday


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Got 2 jacks today on the lower grand!


----------



## Racinray

Any creek action after this last flush. Wishful thinking. Ray


The Fishing Addict said:


> Got 2 jacks today on the lower grand!


reek actin!


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Highly doubt it


----------



## the_waterwolf

I hooked a small steelhead about 18"-20" long this evening casting for whitebass in one of my unnamed tributaries of the northwest end. It was an intense little battle for about 10 seconds on my 5'6" ultralight. I was probably as surprised as the fish was!


----------



## A-5

Last hurrah in NY right now. LO trib is still producing. And 5lb smallies.


----------

